# Hyatt Gold Passport Program



## hcarman (Sep 4, 2012)

We are fairly new to the Hyatt Residence Club and are trying to understand what you get Hyatt Gold points for.  We have been a member of Hyatt Gold for years, as we have stayed at many Hyatt hotels.  It was my impression of the program - that like Marriott - we got points for our hotel bills and any monies spent at the hotel property.

We recently exchanged into a Hyatt Vacation Club property for a week.  As owner's we opted to book an additional paid night stay through the Hyatt Vacation Club site.  I am pretty sure the front desk indicated we would not get Hyatt Gold points for the amount we spent on the room?  Only for incidentals purchased on property or at the Hyatt property down the street?  Is this correct?  If so, this is different than Marriott.  But, I have heard Marriott's program is a bit more generous - at this point.

Also, I seem to remember you do not get "stay credit" for nights that are part of your owner's week or for an exchange week - again, different from Marriott.  I would hope you get stay credits if you pay for a night like we did as part of our owner's benefit.  There really was no discount over what the room was going for on the street.

Just trying to understand the differences here in what you earn points for at Hyatt vs. at Marriott - seems like there are many.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 23, 2013)

I brought this up slightly with the rep in the owner update.  My impression from the conversation is that HRC is run very separately from Hyatt GP and there is not much working togehter. 

HRC have separate and different reservation system so you need to double make sure your GP number is in their system.  But I did that with both Sunset Harbour and Siesta Key stays and neither posted.  When I talked to Hyatt GP they told me to HRC.  When I first talked to HRC, the rep told me to talk to Hyatt which did not please me since I felt I was getting the run around.  I called back to HRC weeks later and spoke to an agent I know that is good and she put me through to Hyatt GP and spoke to the rep at GP before transfering me.  

The Hyatt GP rep asked me to fax them the bills but this was beginning of April for a Dec stay and the dining bill at Hyatt KW did not show on my Sunset Harbour bill and was charged several weeks later.  If I had known the issue I had had, I would have paid by CC at Hyatt KW and added my GP number there.  So check your incidentals..  I think only dining counts and not the split week fees and parkings and such.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 23, 2013)

*Hyatt GP should target more HRC like Marriot, SPG, HGVC*

I think HRC and Hyatt GP are run separately and not exploring synergies other then the minimal for Hyatt to rent unused units from the HRC side.

As someone who had been a Hyatt Diamond for 10 years before being busted down to Hyatt Platinum since there are only 5 hotels in Canada I think Hyatt is missing a good promotion opportunity.  They would be smart to explore more options for synergy.

1. ELITE status - give fractional or multiple weeks owners Hyatt Platinum.  They hand them out like candy to Chase Hyatt CC holders for minimal fees and minimal spends and if they give them instead to people who spend 100K+ on their fractionals who can easily afford the 300-500 per night rooms at higher end Hyatts, it might get HRC owners to stay at hyatt hotels more.  Hyatt Platinum has minimal beannies vs the mid tier equivalent in SPG, HGVC, Marriott but gives free internet, 2pm checkout, and guaranteed availability for high rack rate before 72 hrs I think.  I used the diamond equivalent guareenteed availability once and it was nice.

2. GP points for Owner rental - Give owner rental stays GP points since if they rent via Hyatt, they get the GP points.  Why should owners be penalized?

3. Stay/ night credit for Hotel guest program - if they give even 1 stay / 1 night credit to GP Elite status for HRC stays, it would easily tip the scale for me to buy another week.  I think Marriott and maybe SVO does it

Did the math for owner rental vs GP rental $321.87 vs points and owner discounts for 2 days are less than 10% for Fri-Sat to 23% for Wed-Fri for example.  And if you would book a 3 day weekend to spend only Fri-Sun, might be worth checking out math for owner rental since you pay 380 points + 39 reservation fee + 35 split week fee vs the 321 renting from GP.


----------

